# Win An Outback



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Somebody is going to win...might as well be one of us.

Keystone Giveaway Sweepstakes


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Would be pretty neat to see someone from the group win. I just signed up.....now let's kick back and watch the spam roll in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I signed up a month ago....nut'n yet.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

X2! I am claiming mine right now, 301BQ.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

just signed up, might be nice to win the montana, then i would have to upgrade tvs, lol. The dw would love that!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

What the heck, I entered







. Free chocolate now free outbacks.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> X2! I am claiming mine right now, 301BQ.


Hey now...that 301BQ is mine.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I never do this kind of stuff......cause i never win anything...... wait a minute that doesn't make sense......ya i guess it does..... now i dont know what to do.....


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks, I need a uograde anyway


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Shhhhhh! Now that everyone knows about this, my odds are decreasing!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hate to rain on the parade, nobody wins any of this stuff. Marketing BS. Go buy a lottery ticket, better chance to win.

DAN


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

All signed up







Of course if I win one of the fiver's I'll have to buy that diesel pick up I thought was a few years done the road.








But that would help stimulate the economy too, so why not, it's a win-win!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hate to rain on the parade, nobody wins any of this stuff. Marketing BS. Go buy a lottery ticket, better chance to win.
> 
> DAN


Sorry. Having spent several years working in the world of the legal end of Promotions Marketing ... I can assure you that if there's a promotion that says _someone_ will eventually win _something_ - - not only has the hosting company been required to jump thru LOTS of legal hoops but they are certainly required to actually award the promised prize. Every state in the nation has a Gaming office (by some name) and every one of those offices are phenomenally busy!! Yeah - someone's gonna win those RVs.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Hate to rain on the parade, nobody wins any of this stuff. Marketing BS. Go buy a lottery ticket, better chance to win.
> 
> DAN


Sorry. Having spent several years working in the world of the legal end of Promotions Marketing ... I can assure you that if there's a promotion that says _someone_ will eventually win _something_ - - not only has the hosting company been required to jump thru LOTS of legal hoops but they are certainly required to actually award the promised prize. Every state in the nation has a Gaming office (by some name) and every one of those offices are phenomenally busy!! Yeah - someone's gonna win those RVs.
[/quote]

The bosses nephew or brother in law will win!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hate to rain on the parade, nobody wins any of this stuff. Marketing BS. Go buy a lottery ticket, better chance to win.
> 
> DAN


Sorry. Having spent several years working in the world of the legal end of Promotions Marketing ... I can assure you that if there's a promotion that says _someone_ will eventually win _something_ - - not only has the hosting company been required to jump thru LOTS of legal hoops but they are certainly required to actually award the promised prize. Every state in the nation has a Gaming office (by some name) and every one of those offices are phenomenally busy!! Yeah - someone's gonna win those RVs.
[/quote]

The bosses nephew or brother in law will win!!








[/quote]
Not unless Keystone wants to pay some really hefty $$$ AND the officers want to spend time in prison.

Dan, I understand and appreciate the related cynicism but, having been on the "inside", this stuff is taken _REALLY_ very seriously by every State's AG.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Hate to rain on the parade, nobody wins any of this stuff. Marketing BS. Go buy a lottery ticket, better chance to win.
> 
> DAN


Sorry. Having spent several years working in the world of the legal end of Promotions Marketing ... I can assure you that if there's a promotion that says _someone_ will eventually win _something_ - - not only has the hosting company been required to jump thru LOTS of legal hoops but they are certainly required to actually award the promised prize. Every state in the nation has a Gaming office (by some name) and every one of those offices are phenomenally busy!! Yeah - someone's gonna win those RVs.
[/quote]

The bosses nephew or brother in law will win!!








[/quote]
Not unless Keystone wants to pay some really hefty $$$ AND the officers want to spend time in prison.

Dan, I understand and appreciate the related cynicism but, having been on the "inside", this stuff is taken _REALLY_ very seriously by every State's AG.
[/quote]

Officers don't spend time in prison!!! They just get a bailout!!!

Living in New York, any mention of the AG is cold comfort. One of our last AG's was suppose to be the next Elliot Ness (a Knight in Shining Armour), instead we got Elliot Spitzer. Sorry, but any government politician(bureacrat) is a bought and sold and has no sense or concern of right and wrong. Placing any faith in these crooks is a waste of energy. I don't care what party they belong to, it is irrelevant. They are all crooks, every one of them. They are all bought and sold.

I still say the nephew or brother in law will win! Maybe the second cousin, twice removed, that owns a paving company will win.

DAN


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm in. Bring on the new 5er. Oooh. maybe a toyhauler. yes please


----------



## Outback Wannabe (Dec 18, 2004)

I entered my husband and I. I would love to win, but who knows. Anyway, whoever wins will be happy and get to go camping!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I haven't upgraded in 9 months, so what the heck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I haven't upgraded in 9 months, so what the heck!


Would be easier than trying to get your SOB out of the mud...


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I haven't upgraded in 9 months, so what the heck!


Would be easier than trying to get your SOB out of the mud...








[/quote]

Very true!!!

Of course we've acutally had a sunny stretch now, so I have some hope....


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I haven't upgraded in 9 months, so what the heck!


Would be easier than trying to get your SOB out of the mud...








[/quote]

Then you would have a permanent site and one to travel. Very exclusive, like a rockstar or something. Home in Malibu and Aspen.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Joonbee said:


> I haven't upgraded in 9 months, so what the heck!


Would be easier than trying to get your SOB out of the mud...








[/quote]

Then you would have a permanent site and one to travel. Very exclusive, like a rockstar or something. Home in Malibu and Aspen.
[/quote]
Yeah, except the one trailer is in the swamp, not Malibu....


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hate to rain on the parade, nobody wins any of this stuff. Marketing BS. Go buy a lottery ticket, better chance to win.
> 
> DAN


It looked sunny in the picture in this Link to the 1st of 4 winners in the giveaway.......








just saying









I just did a quick search and it was the first choice.........


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

COME ON, Nathan








It's in the *BAY*!!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> X2! I am claiming mine right now, 301BQ.


Hey now...that 301BQ is mine.








[/quote]

Thought you were about to take delivery of a new one soon! You want one for every day of the week ?!









Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> X2! I am claiming mine right now, 301BQ.


Hey now...that 301BQ is mine.








[/quote]

Thought you were about to take delivery of a new one soon! You want one for every day of the week ?!









Mike
[/quote]
And what if he does?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> X2! I am claiming mine right now, 301BQ.


Hey now...that 301BQ is mine.








[/quote]

Thought you were about to take delivery of a new one soon! You want one for every day of the week ?!









Mike
[/quote]

I'm just saying...the first 301BQ is mine....after that, ya'll are welcome to them.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> X2! I am claiming mine right now, 301BQ.


Hey now...that 301BQ is mine.








[/quote]

Thought you were about to take delivery of a new one soon! You want one for every day of the week ?!









Mike
[/quote]

I'm just saying...the first 301BQ is mine....after that, ya'll are welcome to them.








[/quote]

Mike- Your welcome to use my free 301BQ on the days that I'm not. One thing, you will need to make the long haul to Alaska! :~)


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would go for a Montana 5er. Sell the outback ( sorry ) and the Suburban then get the crew cab dulley of whatever brand has survived bankruptcy.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

ALASKA PFLOCK said:


> Mike- Your welcome to use my free 301BQ on the days that I'm not. One thing, you will need to make the long haul to Alaska! :~)


Oooohh! That sounds wonderful. Now, if I could only figure out a way to take a few months off and still get paid . . .

(Always wanted to go to Alaska!)

Mike


----------

